# Easiest shrim grilling tip



## oscuba (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi,

I love grilled shrimp and they have to be perfectly cooked, no 30 seconds too long. Remember, if the shrimp look cooked on the first down side in 3 minutes, the other side will take maybe only 1+ minute.

I use an old cheap hamburger cage. I can put many shrimp in it and flip them all at once. I usually cook shell on Asian style with dipping sauces. No grill marks but who cares.

I liked some of the brines posted in here. I usually just use salt and sugar but I think I'll try some of the flavored brines. Thanks for the posts.

Oh, sorry to offend but do not skewer your shrimp! That's a sure way to have over cooked, dried out shrimp.

Not sexy but it is a fantastic shrimp cooking tool.

Cheers,

Scoobs













shrimp tool.jpg



__ oscuba
__ Mar 22, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Mar 22, 2015)

Good tip scoobs.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

